# Lets get this straight- Executing the shot



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Assuming an archers form is well developed- How then do they execute the shot.

It can't be cognitive. Way too much to go wrong and it can lead to target panic/punching.

Obviously it then has to be non cognitive. 

But how?

You've got that dot floating on the target. Your comfortable with everything up to this point. 

Then what?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

well, depends on what kind of release you are using, but assuming it is a back tension like a large portion of the target world uses, you keep staring at the dot, start pulling, stare at the dot more, keep pulling, until the shot breaks without you punching it off or knowing exactly when it will go off..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

and by the way, when I say dot, I mean the dot on the target.. you seemed to refer to the dot as the one in your scope..


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*what's cognitive?*

I say whatever works for you. Anytime I have to think about it, I'm dead meat.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> I say whatever works for you. Anytime I have to think about it, I'm dead meat.


good call there too


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> I say whatever works for you. Anytime I have to think about it, I'm dead meat.


Cognitive- of or pertaining to the mental processes of perception, memory, judgment, and reasoning, as contrasted with emotional and volitional processes


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Cognitive- of or pertaining to the mental processes of perception, memory, judgment, and reasoning, as contrasted with emotional and volitional processes


translation.. forcing the shot off... lol


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> translation.. forcing the shot off... lol


Yep. You have your pin or dot on the X, and then you think ok lets get the release to go off.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Im a big fan of the "Drive By" style......thats where when the pin passes the over the dot you let 'er rip LOL.

Naw, seriously I pull up hold on the dot and focus on the one spot then when I feel Im settled I start pulling through the shot til I hear CLICK then I just keep focusing on that same spot til I hear POP when the arrow hits.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Slim37KS said:


> Im a big fan of the "Drive By" style......thats where when the pin passes the over the dot you let 'er rip LOL.
> 
> Naw, seriously I pull up hold on the dot and focus on the one spot then when I feel Im settled I start pulling through the shot til I hear CLICK then I just keep focusing on that same spot til I hear POP when the arrow hits.


What release are you using?


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Truball ST360.....its LOUD when it goes off right there in my ear. Im looking at getting a different one, Ive shot a half with a Truball hinge before and I liked how it performed so thats prolly what Im gonna go with on the next one.


----------



## bowhunterdad1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Slim37KS said:


> Truball ST360.....its LOUD when it goes off right there in my ear. Im looking at getting a different one, Ive shot a half with a Truball hinge before and I liked how it performed so thats prolly what Im gonna go with on the next one.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Slim37KS said:


> Truball ST360.....its LOUD when it goes off right there in my ear. Im looking at getting a different one, Ive shot a half with a Truball hinge before and I liked how it performed so thats prolly what Im gonna go with on the next one.


Sorry, the last reply was from my Dad's username. I didn't realize I was logged into his.


----------

